Ask HN: How many applications do you get when you post in whoishiring? - mpatobin
======
emilburzo
It's probably very variable, but I'm also curious how many responses the
people posting to get hired are getting.

------
navahq
We get a handful when we first post, and a couple trickle throughout the month
afterward.

------
kull
Last time we posed something (freelance dev deposition) we got about 4
applications . 1 with no qualifications , 2 with unrealistic hourly rate , ...
And one who we hired and working with since.

------
cauterized
Posted for a unicorn specialist-generalist in NYC, was pleasantly surprised to
get one applicant (who didn't pan out).

------
rabidonrails
We got 8 for a remote-friendly frontend dev position.

